# Watery CM



## Trying4ababy

I see everyone talking about EWCM but I never have that. I either have clear real watery CM or no CM at all. Is watery CM not sperm friendly? I just need to know if I wasting time trying to get pregnant or if watery CM can be fertile.


----------



## iwanta8a8y

yeah pretty sure it is fertile CM which i think you get just before ovulation so get bedding...O:)


----------



## cheekybint

Have you done the stretch test?

It may be that what you class as watery CM is actually EWCM. Try stretching it between your fingers, if it's stretchy it's the good stuff :D


----------



## Trying4ababy

No stretch at all its watery, like if you were to dip your finger in a glass of water.


----------



## cheekybint

Copied from Fertilityfriend.com

"Watery: Enter "watery" if your cervical fluid is clear and most resembles water. It may be stretchy also. This cervical fluid is considered fertile and this may be your most fertile cervical fluid or you may get it before you get eggwhite cervical fluid or you may not get this type of fluid at all."

Definitely don't need to worry :)


----------



## Amy-x

cheekybint said:


> Have you done the stretch test?
> 
> It may be that what you class as watery CM is actually EWCM. Try stretching it between your fingers, if it's stretchy it's the good stuff :D

:shrug: What is the stretch test, and i dont understnd the whole cm business and how it relates to ovulation ect.


----------



## Trying4ababy

Thank you so much Cheeky. I was worried that my CM wasn't fertile and that DH and I would never get pregnant.


----------



## cheekybint

Amy-x said:


> cheekybint said:
> 
> 
> Have you done the stretch test?
> 
> It may be that what you class as watery CM is actually EWCM. Try stretching it between your fingers, if it's stretchy it's the good stuff :D
> 
> :shrug: What is the stretch test, and i dont understnd the whole cm business and how it relates to ovulation ect.Click to expand...

The stretch test - This is where you stretch CM between 2 fingers, if it's EWCM it will stretch between your fingers and not snap straight away.

Some people monitor their CM to identify their fertile part of their cycle. I use it in conjunction with charting my BBT. We start BDing as soon as I get EWCM and continue until ovulation, which is identified by a rise in my BBT.


----------



## grrlmom

Trying4ababy said:


> I see everyone talking about EWCM but I never have that. I either have clear real watery CM or no CM at all. Is watery CM not sperm friendly? I just need to know if I wasting time trying to get pregnant or if watery CM can be fertile.

Me, too. No EWCM. I've had two kids, but that was a long time ago, and I can't remember if I used to have EWCM. Seems like maybe I did, but I only noticed it once or twice. Like, in my entire life.

Watery CM is fertile, but I suspect it doesn't keep sperm alive as long as EWCM; you might want to try to ensure you have sex right at ovulation, because I don't know if a sperm can live for days in watery CM like it can in egg-white.

I'm also beginning to suspect that some of the problem is in the descriptions; I've read that EWCM might stretch up to a centimeter or so... I've also read that it might stretch one to ten inches! :wacko:
I cannot, under any circumstances, imagine having a vaginal discharge that stretches ten inches.
I am positive that I've never had anything remotely like that in my life.
However, I do sometimes get watery CM that stretches a centimeter or so.
Maybe that's my body's version of "EWCM".
Maybe everyone's different.
Is your watery CM stretchy at _all_?


----------



## kirstenc

hiya, 

I dont get ewcm either, dont think I ever really have. Although water and egg white are seperate on FF, I also use TCOYF software, and eggwhite and watery are actually on the same list, ie if you have eggwhite or watery, tick the box, so I am confident that they are both nice and fertile to help the little swimmers!


----------



## destinyfaith

i never get EW either i just like like water i guess XD its alot more wetter anyhow.


----------



## Trying4ababy

Thank you soo much everyone. I am beginning to feel a bit better.


----------



## mumoftwins200

Trying4ababy said:


> I see everyone talking about EWCM but I never have that. I either have clear real watery CM or no CM at all. Is watery CM not sperm friendly? I just need to know if I wasting time trying to get pregnant or if watery CM can be fertile.

Hi don't worry, not everyone gets cm of any type! I didn't have ewcm when I concieved my twins in 2004, I didn't have anything! I rarely get ewcm, had it a handful of cycles since my periods began at 15 haha! 

Around ov time this month i ONLY had watery cm for one day! Now at 11dpo I got a positive hpt yesterday when I was 10dpo!!! I'm sooo happy! It is 100% possible to concieve without it! Or it maybe it stays on ur cervix and doesn't come down ur vagina or onto knickers!! Good luck! Go for it!! Xxx


----------



## lisaf

grrlmom said:


> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> I see everyone talking about EWCM but I never have that. I either have clear real watery CM or no CM at all. Is watery CM not sperm friendly? I just need to know if I wasting time trying to get pregnant or if watery CM can be fertile.
> 
> Me, too. No EWCM. I've had two kids, but that was a long time ago, and I can't remember if I used to have EWCM. Seems like maybe I did, but I only noticed it once or twice. Like, in my entire life.
> 
> Watery CM is fertile, but I suspect it doesn't keep sperm alive as long as EWCM; you might want to try to ensure you have sex right at ovulation, because I don't know if a sperm can live for days in watery CM like it can in egg-white.
> 
> I'm also beginning to suspect that some of the problem is in the descriptions; I've read that EWCM might stretch up to a centimeter or so... I've also read that it might stretch one to ten inches! :wacko:
> I cannot, under any circumstances, imagine having a vaginal discharge that stretches ten inches.
> I am positive that I've never had anything remotely like that in my life.
> However, I do sometimes get watery CM that stretches a centimeter or so.
> Maybe that's my body's version of "EWCM".
> Maybe everyone's different.
> Is your watery CM stretchy at _all_?Click to expand...

Ran across this slightly old thread while trying to research my own watery CM. For me, I usually get both, and this time its been watery right from the start. Last cycle it was very watery but if I could get enough of it, it did stretch but its very hard to get enough of it on your fingers!

Had to laugh at your reaction for the 10 inch stretch though. Had a conversation with my friend about that. Its not that I don't think it CAN stretch that far, I've certainly had large amounts of it before, its just that you'd need it on two hands in order to stretch it that far and that just seems weird! :) My friend pointed out that when you wipe, it can stretch that way and I recalled that I've seen a several-inch stretch before when wiping, never 10 inches but still. Had to laugh and share that.


----------

